# Any Recent Big Island Bay Club Sales ...



## letsgosteelers (Jun 18, 2013)

I know there is alot of history here, what is the current status on sales of this property?

I saw something stating this is an affiliate and not actually an HGVC property.  What is the difference?  What does that translate into as far as what you are actually getting or giving up?

When we went on a presentation previously, you were buying the property that you visited. ie Disney, Hilton, it was always the *newest* property being developed or the current property being presented.

Now, they were offering several locations and it seemed were *featuring* the Bay Club. They mentioned, Florida, vegas, etc.

I know there was a recent assessment, but not sure what else has occurred since then and what types of promotions are on-going.

We just got back from a stay at the Hilton Waikoloa, our third (we love that hotel) and the big island....

Yes we bought and I know we probably shouldn't have, it was a combination of being tired, going to several of these over the years, we love hilton and lack of preparation prior to the presentation.  Wife was sick that morning, had to reschedule to afternoon and we were trying to get back to the kids and we wore ourselves down.   

I don't have the info with me but it was appx $13,000 for 4800 pts EOY
Maint fees were appx $1,100 incl membership EOY, and $125 member fee EOY
Bonus pts of 14,400

If we wanted Kingsland - Phase 1, it was roughly $4k more and bonus points were reduced to 9,600

Okay, remind me why this is NOT a good idea ??   


They also mentioned that Hilton was considering no longer offering benefits such as resale buyers NOT being able to enjoy membership benefits, etc. 

Also you could upgrade in the future as a direct owner and that maint fees would not go up vs buying multiple resale properties you would be saddled with multiple maint fees.

Of course bonus points....which I now recall that exercise of a few years ago, again... 

Really liked the cash price benefit of the membership, which seemed may not be available if you dont buy direct ??

Never got a direct answer as to what the current HGVC member cost is if you do not buy direct and what it truly includes.  Also, does it include RCI or is that a separate membership?  



Thanks in advance!!


----------



## presley (Jun 18, 2013)

Resale owners have all the same use/benefits as direct buyers.  Everything is exactly the same.

When they tell you that you can add points without MFs going up, what they mean is that they will take your current deed and credit you what you've already paid towards a new, larger point purchase.  You do not keep what you've already bought.  

Their sales approach is to get you to buy in, even a very small contract that isn't very useful.  They plan on you wanting more and buying more in the future and then again and again.  It's a great sales approach.  It's not the ideal buyer choice.

You could get what you bought on the resale market for about 1/3 of what you paid.  You would not get any bonus points, but you'd have everything else that you mentioned.  With the other 2/3 of the purchase price, you could easily pay for more vacationing than what you will get with your bonus points.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought the same 4800 EOY package on eBay in 2009 for $299 plus closing, $950 out the door.  It was right after the assessment in 08 people were dumping them.  The prices are about the same now, the 7000 point every year goes for $1500-$2000.

I paid the $250 fee to enroll in HGVC last year, no restrictions on resale buyers, that is just salesman hoo-hah.

Rescind and learn the system before you buy.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 19, 2013)

*Rescind and Research*

They're trying to scare you into buying from the developer. 
They've been doing this for a long time. See this old 2009 thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652

You don't lose anything by buying resale except the possibility of Elite Status which requires a minimum purchase of 14,000 points from the developer.

NOTE: Bay Club guests have to pay for Hilton Waikoloa Village pool access. Only HGVC Kings' Land and HGVC Waikoloa Beach Resorts include access to the pools at the Hilton hotel.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 19, 2013)

alwysonvac said:


> They're trying to scare you into buying from the developer.
> They've been doing this for a long time. See this old 2009 thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97652
> 
> You don't lose anything by buying resale except the possibility of Elite Status which requires a minimum purchase of 14,000 points from the developer.
> ...



thanks everyone for the info.  that's what I expected, just wasn't prepared this time as I should have been.

We did find out that the Bay Club did not provide access to the Waikoloa & pools etc (which was a deal breaker for my wife) but we would be booking Kings land anyway over Bay Club so I guess we could buy either Waikoloa Resort or Bay Club rather than buy KL just on price, or really anywhere else for that matter since its just based on the points.

Just curious how difficult it is to get into KL w/o the home resort advantage??

Someone else mentioned the fact that's it parking lot views rather than ocean which is something we love with the Hilton Waikoloa Village.  We just stayed there and I had booked Lagoon Partial Ocean View and we were upgraded to Deluxe Ocean View (actually they call it Oceans & Dolphins now) which was very nice due to being HH Diamond. 

I also realize that the recent category changes and point increases make converting to HH points a bad value so its seems to be kind of a downgrade but then again my points will only go so far anyway but I still have over 500k.

I think that's where the cash price value comes in to some extent...I think you refer to it as open season, dunno have lots to learn.  Only problem there is I believe cash price is only a 30 day window.  Flights to hawaii aren't cheap so not sure how much we'll be able to take advanyage of that anyway...decisions, decisions. 

What is the issue re: Bay Club being an affiliate rather than a tru-HGVC club or is that not the case and what does it really mean if anything?

thanks again!


----------



## presley (Jun 19, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> Just curious how difficult it is to get into KL w/o the home resort advantage??



I booked it for a holiday weekend about 6 months in advance.  Online showed a lot of rooms available.  I called in because I wanted the best 2bedroom that I could get for my points and I didn't know the differences.  The woman on the phone was very helpful and pushed me into Phase 1 because the rooms are larger, the location is better and the views are better.  I assume I don't have parking lot view.

I don't know if there is any difference with Bay Club being an affiliate.  I own a couple affiliates in Carlsbad and the only difference between those and my other HGVC is that I have to call my resort to tell them I want my week in HGVC points and then I wait a few days for them to do that.  Otherwise, I just get the week at the resort.  It's an extra step vs. full HGVC, which just show up as points in my account.


----------



## presley (Jun 19, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> I think that's where the cash price value comes in to some extent...I think you refer to it as open season, dunno have lots to learn.  Only problem there is I believe cash price is only a 30 day window.  Flights to hawaii aren't cheap so not sure how much we'll be able to take advanyage of that anyway...decisions, decisions.



You are correct.   The cash rates, Open Season, are only for a 30 day window.  The big island tends to have open season available.  I just looked and currently all 3 resorts have some rooms.  

Kings Land takes up a lot more points than Bay Club per night.  If you believe you want Kings Land most of the time, you could buy Las Vegas or Orlando to save on MFs and use those points to book KL.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 19, 2013)

I own 7000 at Waikoloa Beach Resort.

The buy in is pretty low for 7000 Platinum season.

The Big Island properties all seem fairly easy to book. I've got the 12 month window if I need it which is nice.

WBR has lower point values than KL and you still get to use the Hilton pools.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jun 19, 2013)

buzglyd said:


> I own 7000 at Waikoloa Beach Resort.
> 
> The buy in is pretty low for 7000 Platinum season.
> 
> ...



If you book your resort, is it full week only (Sat-Sat) or can you customize days or weeks on diff days (Tue-Tue, Sat-Wed) or anything like that?

We didn't actually visit the units this time and not sure what the actual views are.  Are there pics anywhere of the WBR or King's Land?


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 19, 2013)

The 12 month window you have to book what you own. Saturday to Saturday. 9 months you can mix it up.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 19, 2013)

> Just curious how difficult it is to get into KL w/o the home resort advantage??


You don't need home resort advantage at any of the Big Island resorts.



> Someone else mentioned the fact that's it parking lot views rather than ocean which is something we love with the Hilton Waikoloa Village.  We just stayed there and I had booked Lagoon Partial Ocean View and we were upgraded to Deluxe Ocean View (actually they call it Oceans & Dolphins now) which was very nice due to being HH Diamond.


The HGVC resorts on the Big Island sit further inland so there isn't any ocean views similar to the Hilton hotel. 
Waikoloa Resort Area Map - http://www.waikoloabeachresort.com/files/map2012.pdf

See these old threads on the HGVC resorts in Waikoloa 
Kings' land - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173030
Bay Club - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=171747
Waikoloa properties - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=877661&postcount=7



> What is the issue re: Bay Club being an affiliate rather than a tru-HGVC club or is that not the case and what does it really mean if anything?


I'm not a Bay Club owner but I think the only differences for Bay Club owners are as follows:
(1) The HGVC conversion fee and transfer fee are different. 
See this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178875
(2) Bay Club owners have to prepay annual maintenance fees before using.
For example: With my HGVC resort, I can make a 2014 reservation using my HGVC 2014 and 2015 points (no prepayment required). Bay Club owners have to prepay their maintenance fees. I'm assuming Bay Club owners can prepay for both 2014 and 2015 but I don't know for sure.

Good Luck


----------



## zora (Jun 20, 2013)

"I'm not a Bay Club owner but I think the only differences for Bay Club owners are as follows:
(1) The HGVC conversion fee and transfer fee are different. 
See this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=178875
(2) Bay Club owners have to prepay annual maintenance fees before using.
For example: With my HGVC resort, I can make a 2014 reservation using my HGVC 2014 and 2015 points (no prepayment required). Bay Club owners have to prepay their maintenance fees. I'm assuming Bay Club owners can prepay for both 2014 and 2015 but I don't know for sure."


I'm a bay club owner and yes, MF can be prepaid. But when I prepay, the amount is based upon the most recent MF number. Then there is a reconciliation with the correct amount at the end of the calendar year. 
Btw, we've only stayed at the bay club once. We usually use the points in Waikiki.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2013)

zora said:


> I'm a bay club owner and yes, MF can be prepaid. But when I prepay, the amount is based upon the most recent MF number. Then there is a reconciliation with the correct amount at the end of the calendar year.
> Btw, we've only stayed at the bay club once. We usually use the points in Waikiki.



If a Bay Club owner wanted to make a January 2014 reservation, can they use their weeks from 2014 and 2015 to make a reservation March 2013 as soon as the Club Reservation window opens at midnight for the Lagoon Tower.

I've read on TUG that Bay Club owners can prepay for the following year (2014) but can they also prepay two years out. In other words, can they prepay 2015 so it can be available this year for a 2014 reservation? 

With my true-HGVC resorts, I'm always borrowing from future years. Just trying to understand how it works with Bay Club. 

Thanks


----------

